# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Newtz1995's 50 Day Dream Recall and Lucid Advancement Experiment

## newtz1995

Hi all,
I've seen and also become a part of some experiments where a member will follow a certain method in order to achieve their own lucidity goal. I've decided to join them and post my own technique and post every day for 50 days.
Goals
Achieve a dream recall of 1-2 per night (currently 0-1)Achieve my first lucid dream
Okay, so basically my technique is as follows:
The Technique
My technique is a mixture of MILD and DILD. Whenever I do something such as opening a door, flicking a power switch, eating etc. etc. i will repeat the mantra 'I will remember my dreams'. This will cover the increased dream recall goal.
My next part of my technique is to listen to 15 minutes of a subliminal lucid MP4 designed to help the subconscious become lucid whilst in the dream. The MP4 is by Jonathon Wallace and although I can't post URL's for some reason you can find the 'Subliminal Lucid MP4' in the research forum (kudos to him). The next is after I've finished listening I will repeat 'When I'm dreaming I will recognize that I am dreaming.' This mantra and the MP4 will help me achieve the first lucid dream.
I will also be doing random reality checks quite often throughout the day.

All of my dreams will be put into a new DJ online that I will start tomorrow.
Anybody is welcome to join me and follow the same technique, or just post what you think of it. I will post my first night's results tomorrow.  :smiley:

----------


## newtz1995

Night 1: Let the fun begin  ::D:   ::D:  No Lucid but  I had two fairly average dreams in length and vividness and I had one dream fragment. I might have identified a possible dream sign, a gameboy advanced  ::D: 
I have put my dreams into my DJ.

----------

I'm already in 2 30 day experiments but whats one more eh? I'll join. Will Comment tomorrow.

----------


## newtz1995

haha, good on you. Have a look at that subliminal MP3, it works. I hope you can get a lucid dream out of one of the techniques  ::D:

----------


## newtz1995

Night 2: Last night I had a pretty average dream but I kind of fell asleep (I know! arrghh!) again so I do remember one fragment and that I was in some sort of war. No Lucid as of yet.

----------

Night 1 

I have no memory of the dream.........bad start huh? Nope not for me I bet I have one this week. Confidence I have it. See you tomorrow

----------


## newtz1995

Night 3: i had a failed attempt at WBTB. I hoped to catch a REM 6 hours into sleep but found that my best times to catch my REM is 5 and 7 hours into sleep, this is a great sign!! I had a very small dream fragment of one line of an MSN conversation.

----------

Oh man I had the Dream on the tip of my tongue and about to post about and..............BLANK.................I forget it all. Sucks.

----------


## newtz1995

O unlucky, the same thing happens to me on some occasions.
Night 4: I remembered 1 fairly vivid dream and one minute-long one. No lucid

----------


## newtz1995

Night 5: Nothing :/. attempted WBTB but obviously woke during a non-REM.

----------

Night 4

I yet again had the dream my head but was too lazy to write it down. So I totally forgot it.

----------


## newtz1995

Please don't get lazy, especially if your actually serious in getting a lucid dream.
Night 6: One average dream and a fragment, no lucid.

----------


## newtz1995

Please don't get lazy, especially if your actually serious in getting a lucid dream.
Night 6: One average dream and a fragment, no lucid.

----------


## newtz1995

Night 7: One fragment, throat was killing me this morning.

----------

I've been getting lazy and just want one to happen out of the blue for me.

Night 7

I remember fragments of the dream but not to many that take up me writing about them.

----------


## newtz1995

Night 8: Two fragments, no lucid

----------

